# UPC price increase. Are there any good alternatives?



## Paulk (29 Jan 2014)

Hi All,

My UPC bill for broadband and tv is going up by €7 in March. For me the increase is not too expensive. However, for me what's annoying is when I signed up for the service in September, UPC promised that the price would be €50 for the first 6 months (which it has been). They then promised that after 6 months it would be €66/month and that there definitely would be no further increases....obviously reneging on their word as it will be €73/month.

UPC tv isn't so good so perhaps I should just stick to broadband. 

I am just wondering if any of the other service providers offer any competitive packages? Eircom fiber is not available in my area as of yet.

Thanks.


----------



## Delboy (29 Jan 2014)

take a look at this thread for alternatives
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=184820


----------



## Paulk (29 Jan 2014)

Thanks Delboy. I'm going to try the UPC anologue option if it works in my apartment.


----------

